# 20 days Australia visit



## Vishnu1234 (Oct 4, 2017)

I am from India, would like to know which would be the best option to visit Australia- use a travel agent from India or contact the operators in Australia. I tried emailing a few in Aus, but the response is not so good. Could you guys help me in understanding how tourism works in Australia, like how would someone like me can find the best operator in Australia,and contact them to have a really good customised trip?


----------



## Regis_Thorn (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi, 
Few. years ago, I was in the same case that you are in now. The best advice I can give you, is to plan your trip by yourself. Best way to discover best places, without going to tourists crowded places..


----------



## williamlpa (Dec 1, 2018)

*Consult an Agent*

I would suggest that you must contact a known agent who has already done these things because it will be more convenient for you as the agent will be of your nearby locality and take all the responsibilities for booking your tickets and getting the visas for Australia. He would charge some expenses but you don't have to make any effort. All the burden would be borne by the agent.


----------



## Monaco (Dec 31, 2018)

A travel agent would probably be best for you, so that you can have every thing organised by the time you get here.


----------

